# St Marys bass festival



## Jignpig (Jul 2, 2007)

Are any of yall fishin the festival this weekend? I've been hearing some reports of BIG fish being caught down below Belpre, and have seen a picture of a 5 lb 7 oz smallmouth that was caught in the river last week. I'd say it'll take 25 lb to win it. For ten grand they'll be swingin for the fences.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

small mouth's below the dams. I bet ya that the winning limit comes by way of the smallmouth this year!!!!!!!!!


----------

